

Ask HN: Anyone aware of any free, unique URL referral creation tools? - ASquare

What I&#x27;m talking about is something like htttp:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.untorch.com<p>I&#x27;d use this but it gets a little too cute by trying to make you refer 5 friends to sign up before you can try anything with the product.<p>Thanks
======
MalcolmDiggs
Not sure if I understand the question entirely, but have you given LaunchRock
a try? It gives each signed-up user a unique URL to share, so you can track
who your power-users are, etc.

Hope that helps.

~~~
ASquare
I should've been clearer (and I will edit the description to say this as
well).

I have a landing page that's self hosted. When someone fills out the email
field and clicks submit they get taken to a thank you page.

On that page, I have some custom messaging for follow up actions I want them
to take. I want one of those to be to share the link to the landing page url
with x people they know on some social media platforms.

That's what the referral url tool would be used for.

For additional context, see this post where a similar process is broken down:
[http://roy.roypovarchik.com/2014/07/springsled-
users/](http://roy.roypovarchik.com/2014/07/springsled-users/)

You're totally right that Launchrock has this referral functionality built in.
The reason for not using it is that it doesn't integrate with Mailchimp - and
that's a dealbreaker right now.

Thanks

~~~
chadclark1
Did you ever find a service for this?

~~~
ASquare
Shockingly not yet.

I did find a potential hack, which I'm currently investigating:
[http://sachagreif.com/diy-email-referrals/](http://sachagreif.com/diy-email-
referrals/)

The big modification to this hack that im trying to find out is whether it's
possible to substitute the referrers email (which is part of the referral link
in this hack) with some other unique identifier.

~~~
chadclark1
It is shocking that there isn't a better service.

I've been looking at the untorch data for some insight on the referral links:
[http://untorch.com/js/untorch.js](http://untorch.com/js/untorch.js)

